# Gulf Coast Lawn Care



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Good evening PFF, My name is Clayton Barnes. I recently separated from the military after 9 years. I am going to be attending school here starting this summer. I grew up in Milton until I was 19 and joined the military. I have been on the forum for quite a while now. I am starting a lawn care business while I attend school and wanted to post it on here. I have all professional equipment and I am very reliable. 

- Licensed and Insured
- Free Estimates
- Commercial and Residential Properties
- All Lawn Care and Maintenance Services
- Shrub/Debris removal
- Tree Trimming
- Edging and Hedging
- I accept Cash, Check, or Credit Card

I service Milton, Pace, Pensacola, Gulf Breeze, and Navarre. You can call or text me at 850-377-3105. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Just had Clayton to my home, to help me get everything back under control so I can then maintain it.

WOW!!!

Can this guy ever work!!!

He just did in 3.5 hours, tasks that take me 2 to 3 days.
And what a deal on the costs, I had to add some more $$$ to his requested fee.

Thanks!!

Clayton*


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I had Clayton do a bunch of cleanup (mostly trimming trees) and couldn't be happier. I'd tell him he should raise his prices, but I need him for some more work. 
OOPS....:whistling:....LOL


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Clayton! Give me a shout when you have some more free time!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Flounderpounder said:


> I had Clayton do a bunch of cleanup (mostly trimming trees) and couldn't be happier. I'd tell him he should raise his prices, but I need him for some more work.
> OOPS....


Yep, I am making a new list of stuff to do for him.

Looking forward to getting this other stuff I have been dreaming about done.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you BananaTom and Tom. It was a pleasure. Thank you again for calling!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Clayton trimmed and cut trees for me yesterday and did a
fantastic job,was on time,cleaned his mess and hauled 
it all away. At a very fair price. So nice to see a young man
who is willing and able to work.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you Barry. I appreciate you calling and having me out.


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

*bushes*

PM sent


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

He did a GREAT job clearing my neglected flower beds!

Jim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Clayton was fast and effective doing my yard....damn reasonable too!!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you Jim and Wade!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump



I am really BananaTom


----------

